# waste



## elgrone

*1.1. Radiant section Erection/installation*


-          Erection of Columns to Floor
-          Erection of Radiant section lateral walls 
-          Erection of Radiant section Frontal walls 
-          Erection of Radiant section floor 
-          Erection of Radiant section arch/roof 
-          Erection of Radiant section pluvial
-          Erection of Penthouse
-         Erection of Radiant section corrugated steel sheets on penthouse top.
-          Erection of Radiant section inlet distributors supports 
-          Erection of *Waste* Heat Boiler (WHB) structures 
 
Como ven esta es una descripción de tareas a tener en cuenta para la preparacaión de una cotización del montaje de un horno.
 
Necesito saber la tradución de Waste en este contexto
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola elgrone,

 lamento no poder ofrecerte la traducción al castellano, pero encontré esto:

*waste disposal* UK noun [C] (US garbage disposal)
 an electrical machine connected to a kitchen sink which cuts up food waste so that it will flow easily through the pipes

 (from Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary)

Espero te sea de ayuda.
Esperá un poco más, a ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## ForeverLearning

Waste en este caso no se refiere a basura, sino al desperdicio de algo. (to waste - malgastar, maluser).  Waste heat es calor que se va a desperdiciar porque es un derivado de algún otro proceso.  Un Waste Heat Boiler es un sistema (un boiler) que utiliza el calor que va saliendo de una chimenea (de una máquina industrial) que si no se aprovecha, simplemente se pierde.  Muchas veces estos sistemas generan energía eléctrica usando el calor para producir vapor.

Quizá podría ser  "Boiler de calor derivado" "boiler de calor de desperdicio"


----------



## Triticum

waste heat = calor residual

waste heat boiler (WHB) is also known as heat recovery steam generator (HRSG)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HRSG


----------



## elgrone

Muchas gracias a todos. Creo que la traducción correcta es boiler de calor de recuperación


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

elgrone said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias a todos. Creo que la traducción correcta es boiler de calor de recuperación


Creo que deberías seguir investigando, como que *boiler de calor* no dice nada, en todo caso juega con *caldera*


----------



## aleCcowaN

No estoy seguro pero puede tratarse de "recuperadores de calor", que se hacen alrededor del horno. Si el calor se recupera con agua que se evapora, tiene sentido lo de "boilers".

Muchos procesos industriales tienen etapas de "recuperación secundaria de calor" o "recuperación de calor residual" para procesos de más baja temperatura. Si se trata de un horno para fundir metal o vidrio, puede tratarse de una instalación para conducir aire caliente o vapor de alta temperatura a otros hornos de "baja" temperatura (200 a 500 °C) , para revenir las piezas metálicas o recocer las cerámicas y vidrios evitando agrietamientos. Lo de "inlet distribuitors" es una pista.

Otras veces, se aprovecha simplemente para agua caliente u otro uso.


----------



## elgrone

Gracias Ale (y a todos de nuevo) creo que por ahí esta enfocado este tema


----------



## ForeverLearning

elgrone said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias a todos. Creo que la traducción correcta es boiler de calor de recuperación


¿No sonaría mejor "boiler de recuperación de calor"?  Quizá te sirve este texto donde hablan de "calderas de recuperación".


----------



## aurilla

"waste heat" es el calor que despide alguna maquinaria durante su función normal. En el caso de una caldera es el calor proveniente de la evaporación del agua que utiliza (para no sobrecalentarse sus motores), que hierve y evapora durante su funcionamiento. Se considera desperdicio pq al igual que el agua evaporada, el calor generado no se utiliza.


----------

